# Snow foil a good idea?



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok here is my problem I have a 2002 Chevy Silverado Duramax witha Fisher 8' plow and about 600 lbs of weight in the back to plow a 1/4 mile long driveway and it is downhill going to the house. The first 300 feet are steep and there is a sharp turn that is a 90. The driveway is a single car wide and is paved. We had a blizzard that left 30" of snow. I plowed at 6-7" on my way to work, up hill no problem. Came home to 24" and said a few choice words. I had snow going over the plow so I left the plow up 6" and plowed down no problem. I tried to get back up and ended in the ditch on the side. This happened again at the 90 bend going up. I dug out for 6 hours total and had to borrow chains to get out and clean it up. My big question is will a snow foil help with the snow going over the top. And yes I wish I had stayed home and plowed every 2-4 "


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

this is a vary searchable item here. 

but sno foil from fisher great for long plows . but bad for stackin. pulls snow down. 

best option in my opinion is the cheep ebay or others rubber conveyor belting. its cheeper and 5x stronger than the wimpy stock stuff from the plow dealers. 

i have a 8ft blade with the rubber. love it. 

i also have a 9ft with the foil. its great but dont like the snow pullin down. and if you hit a object its now dented.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, the foil will help with your situation. Many guys like them for plowing lots because it prevents the blow over at almost any speed (really had to slow down on this last storm for that reason). They're not very pricy, and they help with rolling the snow forward (which will fire it off to one side better when you're angled). Good luck!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

So that is what you call that rubber thing on the top of the plow! 

Mine has one on it and its worthless, I still get snow blowing up over the hood even at low speeds. Slush, well I might as well just pore it on the hood/windshield...

It was on the plow when I got it, I just left it. But the old blade I used did not have one and so far I can not tell any difference in the two....But then again, it may be just me....

I would think just throwing on the chains before you hit the snow would help you not get stuck, you could then take 2 or more passes on it taking off what ever you could each time. the chains would help you keep traction when you go up and down the steep part and around the curve. But you might also want to angle your plow different when you go around the curve.
I found out last year that when you are turning in deep snow, angle the blade to the inside of the turn, or it will shove you right off the road.
I was plowing a guys drive that had drifted over to about 12 inches (yeah that is not much relative to what you were dealing with, but its a heck of a lot for snow for us), His drive cut 90 degree to the left, well I was plowing at 6"high, angling the blade so the snow went to the right, well hit the curve and I went right along with the snow.
took his tractor o get me out, and dang it if I did not do the same thing on the way back out...
So the 3rd time, I angled it the other way it it helped out, I only got stuck when I found his ditch Oops.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got the rubber foil on mine. Helps a little, but it definitely doesn't stop the snow from coming over. Only solution is to keep the defroster on high and the windshield wipers going......

Edit: For the heavier wet snow, the foil does help roll the snow in front of the blade though.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a factory CP 8 Foil and it isn't worth the bolts to hold it on. Plowing a road at anything over 3 to 5 mph down the road and I can't see. I think it needs to be much bigger and not point straight down which lets the snow come over the plow and onto the windshield.

Has anyone ever seen or made a Foil that sticks out in front of the plow and has a curve to it rolling the snow down and not just stopping it and let it drop?


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Put on the Fisher foil and it is great. Helps push the snow off to one side and really can toss it if the snow bank isn't in the way. Plowed our road at 15 mph 1/3 cut and watched the snow fly. wish I had it before the 30" storm so my banks would be back more. Tonight another 8"


----------

